

Re: [IndexedDB] Design Flaws - jorangreef
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/public-webapps/2011JanMar/1053.html

======
jorangreef
"I can understand how [...] would lead to less work on the part of the spec
committee. There seems to be some perverse human characteristic that likes to
make easy things difficult."

